

What issues do you have with chat apps? - ksafranski

Whether it&#x27;s Skype, IRC, etc many people utilize chat clients for instant communication. I&#x27;m trying to get a feel for issues or desires people have with the currently available tools. These could be small; like the ability to use markup or displaying animated gifs, or much larger; the way conversations flow or ability&#x2F;inability to easily reference chat history and utilize instant messaging as a source for tracking problems and solutions.
======
rachelbythebay
Once you figure out the interface, leave it alone. Too many chat clients get
all loopy by constantly messing with their look and feel, adding and dropping
things. Get it working and then leave it alone.

------
speeq
I'd love to see better video quality especially on low bandwidth connections.

